# Snow/Sleet/Ice in Texas



## Ken N Tx (Dec 22, 2014)

A little over a year ago, the wife and I where sliding around on a cardboard carton!!

...................................................................
	
......................................................................


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2014)

Ha!! great Fun...!


----------

